# Do you dance?



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, do ya?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, goodness, no! That's why I became a musician, so I wouldn't have to.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I happen to perform weird dances when strongly excited. When I once happened to write couple of bars of music I was satisfied with very much I started to dance all around and since I was alone at this time I was dancing freely till I lost my breath and had spinning in my head. Sometimes I walk through the street in the polonaise steps.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Only in a house with one bathroom!


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Artistic Roller Figure*

Does dancing on roller skates count?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

For those who voted "never" or the likes:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Aramis said:


> For those who voted "never" or the likes:


My response:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I wear my Baroque powdered wig while I dance like this.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The only 'dancing' I do is on the organ pedalboard .
I'm much too tall to be graceful at dancing ... tried square dancing once, and kept tripping over my own feet.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> Tried square dancing once, and kept tripping over my own feet.


Oh, another bad memory. When I was in junior high I got roped into a square dancing club. I was so nervous, I consistently had cold hands. Not a good thing for that type of dancing.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

On days like this when it's too hot to walk or bike very far, I come home, draw all the curtains, crank up the stereo with some hard rock, metal or electronica, and throw myself ungracefully around my living room for a half hour to get my heart rate up. I would never do such a thing in public. Generally I hate dancing. It just feels stupid. Ladies love it when you try though, even if you are as self conscious about it as me. 

If only dance music were more interesting, I would do better. Most of the music I like, if you tried to dance to it, you might break a body part you didn't even know you had.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

On the head of a pin, with friends.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I picked the first option. Yes, I've had various ballroom dance lessons from professionals, including Tango (darn difficult); my wife and I used to attend the lessons together and we got quite proficient in some dances (not in Tango though, we can manage but not that well). There was a time when we used to go to dancing soirées and specialized night clubs (bolero and samba and stuff) quite regularly (once a week, once every other week). Nowadays we've been doing it only when there is a party or a wedding but we can still dance better than most couples, due to what we've learned from the training.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I danced at Prom to some ugly rap music, but it was fun because I was with a bunch of good friends. That's what counts.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Almost never. If I am alone in the house and listening to music, I might do something that bears a faint resemblance to dancing, or could be called dancing in some terrifying disordered universe. If anyone is around to see me, I will not dance unless my decision-making abilities and desire to avoid making a fool of myself have been hampered. Which doesn't happen often. 

When I was very little I wore tutus all the time and wanted to be a ballerina. (Then I cut all my hair off and wanted to be an entomologist. I outgrew that too.) I still love ballet, and watching people dance in general.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Oh, hell no!

Let me rephrase that: only when I'm alone or with people I feel absolutely comfortable with. I always get so self-conscious. Public speaking is fine for me, but public dancing?! No, way! That might change if I had plenty of time to practice a set choreography, though.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Never. Except this one time I was forced to in a musical show. I don't even know if that was dancing, it was such a weird choreography.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I put never, but if moshing, head nodding/banging and general relatively docile body movements accompanying music which I enjoy is dancing then yes I do.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Like Krummhorn, I ony dance at an instrument...in my case, the drum set...when you're in the right groove and the band is in the zone you're dancing back there


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I DANCE LIKE THE WIND


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm with Señorita Nina..


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

I have had professional dance lessons but really don't care much for Tango and all that stuff. I do roller skate and enjoy going around the rink to good music.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Not if I can help it...

I do recall once when my grandmother forced me to dance with her, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jan said:


> Never. Except this one time I was forced to in a musical show.


I was in choir for a semester in college, and the first day of class I found out the choir was not only going to sing in The Merry Widow but also had to dance. I was freaking out. The only thing that saved me was, my girlfriend managed to convince the choir director that she needed me in the orchestra helping her with the flute. (She was a great liar.) Anyway, I still remember the relief I felt every night safely ensconsed in the pit as the guys in the choir had to cavort and gambol.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I often dance for fun, but I did some classical ballet long time ago, in my other life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Wouldn't any of you just want to do a waltz or something?  That would be neat.


----------

